# one inch pulpwood car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another car/ I wanted to use the bottom of the test ballast car. So I made it after one of my 1:29th CSX cars.









even with steel its NOT permanent. cut the sides loose and flipped.









remove-able sides.









Now I just need money for trucks and couplers.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Another wonderful creation, Marty.............. Super Job...


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Innovative ! decalling already done, very very sharp !! 


...how about wood plank flooring (ya must have some scrap cedar from a construc'), maybe or etched steel (sim'wood) flooring, ooor do the protos have holey bottoms ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo of the 1:1 had steel floor. I thought about a floor. Just did not have any scrap flat steel. lazy I guess.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Very impressive! 

What kind of weight do these one inch freight cars weigh? 

Fil


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good question, this car is really strong and is around 50 pds. as is. most others I'd say 40 to 80 with trucks. Also I have around $60 in this car w/o trucks and couplers. They are $325 with shipping.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How much would you pay your self to do the welding? 
A cost other's might forsee. 
Just curious. 
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have NO idea John. I was very happy when I was able to cut the metal apart and re-weld it. It was not as easy as I thought. I cheat a lot by using plastic metal body putty to clean up my joints before priming. 
I'd prefer to spend an evening with some one building theirs. Its different than working for someone. When folks help me I like to be there just to experience it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes I see how being an activity with friends changes the perception. 
Great job, putty or not. 
It would only be cheating if you had to stamp it 100% steel... other wise it's your art. 

John


----------

